# Wheel wax or sealant?



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I know there is a lot of threads on this, but what do people prefer.

I'll only be doing one wheel at a time (due to a small workshop to use, with time limits haha)

I have seem good reviews on af mint rims, but also gtechniq etc, but don't really want to spend more than £25 max for just my car :doublesho

What can you recommend? :thumb:


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I went for the Gtechniq G5 based on recommendations here.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Read this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371249


----------



## Jbjergh (Nov 18, 2014)

The most effective solution is sealent (Gtechniq or something like that). 
I have used poor boys wheel wax, but the durabilty is poor (3-4 weeks). Gtechniq last 6 month in my hands (denmark, a lot of rain).


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Going by that thread, c5 is a good choice of coating, or bmd as a wax.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Another vote for c5 here. Great product


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Race glaze nano wheel sealant two coats job done £14.99 or less for 500ml bottle


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The raceglaze is very good and gives a nice shine but i`ve moved to C2V3.


----------



## paul.jarratt (Aug 27, 2015)

Can use gtechniq c4 same thing as c5


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> The raceglaze is very good and gives a nice shine but i`ve moved to C2V3.


I keep resisting the c5 option not sure why probably not a gtechiq fan boy tried some T2 and wasn't impressed.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Hufty said:


> I keep resisting the c5 option not sure why probably not a gtechiq fan boy tried some T2 and wasn't impressed.


I cant justify paying the price for C5. Its a shame the Planet polish wheel sealant doesnt last because it gives the best shine i`ve seen on alloys.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just ordered raceglaze thanks Hufty


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I started with PB Wheel Wax an undercoat of SRP and two layers of PB, rotating the wheels in a clockwise direction on replacement. This strategy has worked adequately a lengthy job to do over time, so I too am now encouraged to use gtech C5 for that longevity alone in our salty location. FK1000p may be an additional option plus any other of the well respected nano sealants.

John Tht.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wife's Mazda 6 is wearing 2 coats of TAC Systems Quartz Magic on the wheels and still after 3 months just pressure washing them off removes 90% of the grime then all you have to do is go over them with normal shampoo to finish off the job..

It's a couple of quid more than your budget but it's well worth the extra in my eyes...plus you can use it on the plastics too!

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-30ml-vehicle-plastic-and-rubber-coating.html


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Wife's Mazda 6 is wearing 2 coats of TAC Systems Quartz Magic on the wheels and still after 3 months just pressure washing them off removes 90% of the grime then all you have to do is go over them with normal shampoo to finish off the job..
> 
> It's a couple of quid more than your budget but it's well worth the extra in my eyes...plus you can use it on the plastics too!
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-30ml-vehicle-plastic-and-rubber-coating.html


I've just used this on my plastics and very impressed, good to hear it works well on alloys as this will be my next challenge when the weather gets better


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> I've just used this on my plastics and very impressed, good to hear it works well on alloys as this will be my next challenge when the weather gets better


Yeah I will be getting it on the 208 GTIs wheels as soon as I can get it into the warm and dry.

Very very good products and decent prices.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Race glaze nano wheel sealant two coats job done £14.99 or less for 500ml bottle


yup and you will get a lot of months out of it too 



bradleymarky said:


> The raceglaze is very good and gives a nice shine but i`ve moved to C2V3.


it seems to get shinier with each layer hehe


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Fk1000p for me...also use it as a winter wax on paint and you can protect the entire car with 1 product. Cheap and efective.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hufty said:


> I keep resisting the c5 option not sure why probably not a gtechiq fan boy tried some T2 and wasn't impressed.


Haha exactly the same as me, I'm not really into the Gtech thing either tried a few of there products and didn't get on with them at all but C5 is the cream of the dogs bo11ocks. It actually works.

Gonz.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

A friend used gyeon rims a year ago still going strong seems to be durable like c4 but with an higher contact angle .


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to try c5 after all the hype it gets, just not convinced it's going to be anywhere near as effective on a hard driven car where the main enemy are the red hot metal fragments embedding themselves in the paint. If it doesn't work that £25 could have bought me half a tank of fuel to thrash through.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Haha exactly the same as me, I'm not really into the Gtech thing either tried a few of there products and didn't get on with them at all but C5 is the cream of the dogs bo11ocks. It actually works.
> 
> Gonz.


I will bite the bullet and give my summers a coat before they go back on, gave them a good clean and a quick spray with Sonax rim coating keep the muck off whilst in shed.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry_p said:


> I want to try c5 after all the hype it gets, just not convinced it's going to be anywhere near as effective on a hard driven car where the main enemy are the red hot metal fragments embedding themselves in the paint. If it doesn't work that £25 could have bought me half a tank of fuel to thrash through.[/QUOTE
> 
> I read somewhere that it was helping on a Porsche that was seeing a few track days, what pads are you using?
> 
> Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 - worth every single last penny.

Been on mine since October 2014 and 13k miles
Still perfect
Brake dust doesn't stick, tar doesn't stick.
Best wheel sealant imo - full stop

I never have to use anything other than shampoo and wheel woolies.
Never even see any wheel cleaner - they just stay clean.

Favourite and best value product I have used...ever.
Just does the job.

Year on thread here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367644


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

It's not just the product but the preparation. If you de-tar, de-iron, clay, IPA alcohol then it will be perfect surface for sealant to bond to. Ensure that proper curing process is followed. Wash with water and mild soap using gentle brush and mitts. Enjoy up to 8-10 months of easy to clean wheels.

I get 6-7 months with Art De Shine Wheel, any of the Korean nano sealants should do the same job, C5 prob comes from the same factory in Korea?


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Im using Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels on mine, with Gtechniq C5 on my girlfriends car. Both are holding up brilliantly, makes the wheels easy to clean and maintain. I usually just put a small drop of Auto Finesse Revolution in a bucket, light aggitation with wheels brushes and a mitt and its more than enough to remove whats left after pressure washing them. Definitely worth getting the sealants!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bouncers Sweet Rims is pretty good mate


----------



## Dan_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Does everyone completely remove their wheels for sealing?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Dan_ said:


> Does everyone completely remove their wheels for sealing?


nope, not me


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dan_ said:


> Does everyone completely remove their wheels for sealing?


Mine are sealed off the car as I have summer and winter tyres on different sets of wheels, so get done when swapping them over.


----------



## Dan_ (Mar 6, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nope, not me


Fair play ha

How you manage it?


----------



## Dan_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Jag 63 said:


> Mine are sealed off the car as I have summer and winter tyres on different sets of wheels, so get done when swapping them over.


Good plan that like - don't think my alloys would take winters tho :/


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a look at carpro dlux. Gets good reviews and you get double the size of c5 for the same price


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Carbon Colletive Platinum Wheels quick and easy to apply great durability, beading and sheeting


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Put Mint Rims on my son's car - worked well.
Tried Optimum Car Wax on my wheels as an experiment (yeah, I know), but ran out of time and thought I'd try a spray product. Didn't get a good result.
Currently using FK1000P, and loving it.


----------

